# Therapy?



## theetoeturtle (May 5, 2009)

Hi all. More than ever, I have been thinking of getting individual therapy or even group therapy. Not sure how to bring this up to my husband. He would probably ask why I want/need to go to therapy. 
I don't know. Maybe something like, "honey, I'm not happy. I have a lot of baggage that has been building up over the years, and I need to get it off my chest to someone".
Has anyone here gone to counseling/therapy/group therapy?.
Did it help you work through your issues?.
I don't know why I'm so reluctant to bring it up to my husband. It's not because crazy runs in our family. Not that I'm ashamed or anything. Not at all. It runs on the male side of my fathers family. My husband knows this.
I've taken the depression evaluation tests online, and I barely register as depressed. I was honest when taking the evaluation.
I think a lot of it is situational. Some things that has to do with my husband, other things from the past. I guess it's just a matter of finding a good fit for me.


----------



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

You simply sign up with a T and go. When asked, you tell the truth: "I want to improve a few things about myself and wanted to bring it to an uninvolved third-party who can guide me", which is exactly what a T does.


----------



## theetoeturtle (May 5, 2009)

Thank you Tikikeen


----------

